# Registration as an Electrician with the EWRB



## SpringIsHere (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi everybody. A newbie here. So, please point to me if I am in the wrong room.

I am really considering applying for registration with the EWRB in New Zealand. I am living in Melbourne at the moment but I have worked in Hong Kong for a long time.

From what I understand so far, the process starts with the assessment and verification of documentary evidence. Then, depending on my work experience, I will be asked to carry out further training/assessment/experience, etc.

So, I would like to know what will the EWRB ask me to do at a minimum to fulfill the requirement. Like, do I HAVE to work under supervision for a certain period of time?

I am also actively looking for registration here in Melbourne. But the amount of time/cost involved is daunting.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

You'll probably get a better response at the GeekZone jobs forum.

The open borders between Australia and New Zealand should eventual happen again, so being Australian gives you an advantage over any other citizenship.

Unfortunately due to the shortage of MIQ facilities, it's pretty much impossible to arrive this year.

See Expats 'dismayed' by lack of action on MIQ availability

It's also bad in the other direction Covid-19: 'No end in sight' for Australians stranded in New Zealand

Here's info specific from New Zealand immigration, as of 4 September 2021.

*Travelling to New Zealand during a quarantine-free travel suspension*
All travellers from Australia to New Zealand must go through managed isolation and quarantine.

You can return to New Zealand if you:

Are a New Zealand citizen, or
Are a New Zealand permanent resident or resident visa holder, or
Have a critical purpose reason for entry.
Reasons you can travel to New Zealand

*Travelling from other locations*
Travellers from other locations in Australia must:

have both your COVID-19 test sample taken and your result returned within 72 hours of your scheduled departure time, and
not have been in a location of interest in the past 14 days, and
have no symptoms of COVID-19, and
are not a contact of a COVID-19 case, and
complete the travel declaration, and
complete the health declaration at the airport.


----------



## SpringIsHere (Sep 2, 2021)

Kingdragonfly said:


> You'll probably get a better response at the GeekZone jobs forum.
> 
> The open borders between Australia and New Zealand should eventual happen again, so being Australian gives you an advantage over any other citizenship.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kingdragonfly. I will repost in GeekZone.

The current situation is definitely making things harder. We are in lockdown here in Melbourne as well. Hopefully, things will get better soon.


----------

